# DJ Cover Shoot



## Andrew_Smith (Jul 26, 2017)

Howzit guys, hope you all are doing well.

This is my first paid photo session with two aspiring DJs. I do portraits shots very seldom but I am not afraid of the challenge. I am also confident with my gear and feel that I know it well.

We will be taking photos during golden hour and will have different scenarios ranging from a park, white wall, and maybe indoors (in a living room). 

I am already getting some ideas from existing DJs cover shots just to get a general idea.

My gear for the session: Canon 1200D, tripod, 100mm f/2.8 macro, flash. (maybe my kit lens as well).

The session will be casual. Any ideas or feedback/advice which I can keep in mind when shooting?

Thanks.
André


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 28, 2017)

I would keep in mind what they do and that the photos need to convey that to the viewer. Not what you want or what they want but what will sell them to the client. Convey their market somehow. Is it hip-hop, urban, country, older folks?????


----------



## Andrew_Smith (Jul 28, 2017)

dennybeall said:


> I would keep in mind what they do and that the photos need to convey that to the viewer. Not what you want or what they want but what will sell them to the client. Convey their market somehow. Is it hip-hop, urban, country, older folks?????



Did the shoot today. Was very casual and not stressful at all. Edited 50 photos so far and it is looking good.

It was for his DJ cover to promote himself to get geeks at music festivals (under 18).


----------

